# Bear creek cheddar broccoli soup



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I ordered 2 #10 cans of freeze dried broccoli to put in ziplok bags with BC soup and then seal in jars.
Well, I have checked three times at Big Lots and they have several varieties, but not my cheddar broccoli. 
Does anyone know a store that carries this soup.
I bought some from Kroger's and it is highly lacking and it requires milk instead of water--it just tasted flat.
Brand from Kroger's?? Concord Foods--do NOT waste your money.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JayJay said:


> I ordered 2 #10 cans of freeze dried broccoli to put in ziplok bags with BC soup and then seal in jars.
> Well, I have checked three times at Big Lots and they have several varieties, but not my cheddar broccoli.
> Does anyone know a store that carries this soup.
> I bought some from Kroger's and it is highly lacking and it requires milk instead of water--it just tasted flat.
> Brand from Kroger's?? Concord Foods--do NOT waste your money.


Bear Creek is carried at Vons/Safeway, Stater Bros, Walmart, and Albertsons. At least here in California.

I just picked some more up at Stater Bros yesterday. They also carry the pasta sides. One is the Broccoli Cheese!

http://www.bearcreekcountrykitchens.com/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I called--Walmart is out. I will have to wait for their restock(if ever) or order online.
I have a feeling, Bear Creek isn't servicing this part of the country any longer and I bought from Big Lots, as they carry a lot of discontinued and buy truck loads, and it was a one-time thing. They have just a few kinds of soups left, so that may be.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I know I see it at my local Safeway. I know that Big Lots has many bags of Bear Creek, but I have never verified that they have Broccoli Cheese. I have some in my food storage.

What flavors of Bear Creek are best, in your opinion? Evidently the Broccoli Cheese is one that you like. Are there any that you avoid or don't care for especially?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JayJay said:


> I called--Walmart is out. I will have to wait for their restock(if ever) or order online.
> I have a feeling, Bear Creek isn't servicing this part of the country any longer and I bought from Big Lots, as they carry a lot of discontinued and buy truck loads, and it was a one-time thing. They have just a few kinds of soups left, so that may be.


I noticed this a few months back as well. I think it was to rid the shelves of the old product before releasing the new pasta and rice line.

Try ordering the soup from Walmart online.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bear-Creek-Country-Kitchens-Cheddar-Broccoli-Soup-Mix-11.20-oz/10448686


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I know I see it at my local Safeway. I know that Big Lots has many bags of Bear Creek, but I have never verified that they have Broccoli Cheese. I have some in my food storage.
> 
> What flavors of Bear Creek are best, in your opinion? Evidently the Broccoli Cheese is one that you like. Are there any that you avoid or don't care for especially?


I like the gumbo, tortilla and the potato. But I add to them to give them more heartiness.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

all the stores around me have it i like the bc the best better than mine usually get good sales on it in the fall


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

farright said:


> all the stores around me have it i like the bc the best better than mine usually get good sales on it in the fall


When I first saw it at the store a few years ago I got excited! Freeze dried food at the local store rather than having to order it online!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> When I first saw it at the store a few years ago I got excited! Freeze dried food at the local store rather than having to order it online!


Me, too! I just got so excited. I am not someone who stores much freeze-dried stuff because it is pricier than other stuff. Now that my basic supplies are more filled out, I am looking for more variety and feel like a can or two of f.d. will fill in the gaps and allow for more variety. I did look at some Mountain House packets the other day and I realize I will have to win the lottery before I could stock that and consider it my main food storage.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

What is the shelf life of Bear Creek?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> What is the shelf life of Bear Creek?


Roughly a year but if you store it in mylar with an O2 absorber it will last a heck longer!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I did look at some Mountain House packets the other day and I realize I will have to win the lottery before I could stock that and consider it my main food storage.


Indeed! :lolsmash:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I stocked up on some of the Bear Creek soups the other day. Walmart had a bunch at a reasonable price. If you look online, they can get costly.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Super 1 here carries it. I like all the soups honestly, but I have been buying egg drop soup packets, because they are basically salt and flavoring, so I can add whatever I want as far as produce and meat goes.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I bought a bear creek bc soup packet and finally tried it. OMG it was so good!! Now I have to try the augason farms bc soup because it is a dollar cheaper than bear creek. It makes 1/2 gallon so I will be trying to separate it into smaller portions.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I bought a bear creek bc soup packet and finally tried it. OMG it was so good!! Now I have to try the augason farms bc soup because it is a dollar cheaper than bear creek. It makes 1/2 gallon so I will be trying to separate it into smaller portions.


I told you!!

And add frozen broccoli(or cook that first and add broccoli/cheddar) and it is even better!

Let me know the price difference and I may buy there too. Thanks.


----------

